# Pile - O - Bikes



## Gasbag (Jul 12, 2016)

Words fail me

http://bn.craigslist.org/bop/5634552849.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

Dig in!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 12, 2016)

I would be all over that! There has to be at least one good one in there! Half the fun is the hunt!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 12, 2016)

Let me rephrase this. The price is probably to high but I would love digging into that to see what's there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Now that is a true POS! V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

Words dont fail me, I need only one, SCRAP.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 12, 2016)

I SEE A LOT OF POTENTIAL IN THERE NO JOKE I WOULD DEF GIVE HIM $300 AND MAKE A KILLING AFTER I FIX ALL THOSE OLD 10 SPEEDS!!!to redo a racer only cost 20 tires, 2 both sets of brakes, $6or so on 4 cables-$30 all together


----------



## Intense One (Jul 12, 2016)

Let me see....someone pays him $300 to clean up his messy yard......good deal for him!


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 13, 2016)

Center right in the photo is a wheel with huge spokes. Is that a bicycle wheel?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 13, 2016)

Gasbag said:


> Center right in the photo is a wheel with huge spokes. Is that a bicycle wheel?
> 
> View attachment 339240



I have a Worksman trike with rear wheels with spokes like that.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 13, 2016)

There's money in the parts, but I'd pay no more than scrap price. Lots of labor involved for this one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2016)

Some new collector will get hooked into buying a pile of scrap.Again Quantity over quality.lol


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2016)

Some people have no qualms about destroying habitat. Rats gotta have a place to live too.


----------

